# cats and kittens needing forever homes



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Tutsy and Tigger are now looking for their forever homes. Originally the owner was having them back after their kittens were old enough to be without them but she's contacted me today stating that she isn't responsible enough to care for them after letting them both down by letting them get pregnant. She is really upset by the fact that Tutsy ended up having a c-section simply because she didn't get them spayed on time.
So, a new home is needed for both of them, either together or seperately. They do love each other very much so it would be nice if they left together but i also know that this may not be possible. I will also be needing homes for all the kittens. So far there are 4 kittens: 2 x black and white males (i think), 1 x tortie female and 1 x white and black male (this one is reserved pending a home check). Tigger is still to have her kittens so i'll update when they have been born. If anyone is interested in giving any of them a forever please get in touch and we can start sorting things. you can contact me here or via the facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats/610309825673191

Tigger is the tortie and Tutsy is the black and white cat. Both are very friendly girls who are fine with other cats. Both are around 12 months old

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_47761_zpsfcf8eb84.jpg.html]


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I am pleased to read that the girls' owner feels remorse and acknowledges their unworthiness !  I hope these two find a wonderful together very soon


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I am pleased to read that the girls' owner feels remorse and acknowledges their unworthiness !  I hope these two find a wonderful together very soon


I was actually quite pleased when she contacted me about them. She had already told me that she puts them out in the morning and lets them back in at night which upset me really. When my cats did go out, if they wanted to come in at any time during the day they were allowed to. I think she's just young, had a lot of problems within the family and didn't really understand what responsibilty she had taken on with them. She does love them but not in the same way as i love mine


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

cats galore said:


> I was actually quite pleased when she contacted me about them. She had already told me that she puts them out in the morning and lets them back in at night which upset me really. When my cats did go out, if they wanted to come in at any time during the day they were allowed to. I think she's just young, had a lot of problems within the family and didn't really understand what responsibilty she had taken on with them. She does love them but not in the same way as i love mine


Why do people put their cats out in the day ?  I remember my previous neighbour was the same , when I asked couldn't she at least stay in the kitchen she said "no, she'll destroy things" ......the floor was wood and there were no soft furnishings 

People,they just suck !! :mad2:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you got any other cats for adoption at the mo. Looking preferably for a girl or boy that likes going outside and cuddles and would be ok with another older (although he doesn't act it) cat. Looking for a cat rather than kitten as I think kitten antics would upset other boy. It's not for me it's for a friend based in west mids.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cloudygirl said:


> Have you got any other cats for adoption at the mo. Looking preferably for a girl or boy that likes going outside and cuddles and would be ok with another older (although he doesn't act it) cat. Looking for a cat rather than kitten as I think kitten antics would upset other boy. It's not for me it's for a friend based in west mids.


i've just found homes for two different cats today actually, but if you are willing to wait i'm sure there will be one available very soon. the only others at the moment are these on this thread and of course, they won't be ready yet. I have possibly found a home for the two moms where they can live together


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i've just found homes for two different cats today actually, but if you are willing to wait i'm sure there will be one available very soon. the only others at the moment are these on this thread and of course, they won't be ready yet. I have possibly found a home for the two moms where they can live together


Yes I think she is willing to wait. She wants one cat and the most important thing is that puss likes other cats as she already has 1 boy. I don't think he'd like living with a really young cat but I think he'd be ok if they weren't too feisty and were smaller than him. She had another old cat before that was a stray that moved in and he got on with him but he died. He absolutely hates one of the neighbourhood cats with a passion for some reason but seems ok with most of the other cats and there are loads of cats in her road so I think he could live with another cat ok again. I think she'd prefer another boy but she says she'd def consider a girl.


----------

